# What light would you add to this setup



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

Tank: Bow-front 46 gal, 16"L x 36"W x 20"H
Light: Marineland LED 36 inch, https://www.amazon.ca/Marineland-ML90614-0-Strip-Light-36-Inch/dp/B00KL8TPE8 
Filter: Fluval 306 (canister)
+ pressurized CO2 with inline reactor.

I'm trying to start a planted tank and utilize what I already have and just add on top of it as much as possible. The current led light is OK but not sufficient for planted tank so I want to check what are my options...
Ideally, I would want to add an extra LED fixture to the existing setup. Any suggestions?

Also, being that we are in GTA Canada, any recommendations on where to get one? I checked Big All and Petsmart but they all have regular LED, just like mine, nothing for planted tank oriented.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

I know you're looking at LED, but personally I would look for a T5HO fixture. Look in the buy and sell on here or Kijiji you can usually find them for pretty cheap. 

Yes I know they cost a little more to operate and they say you need to replace the bulbs yearly, but I know people that have used the same bulbs for years and still have amazing growth and color.

You can't beat good old T5 lighting for planted tanks..


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Big Al's carries the Ecoxotic e-series of LED lights which are plant specific. They're pricey and not particularly feature rich (with useful features that is), but they're very narrow and low-profile so they should fit beside what you've got.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lighting*

on a planted tank agreed that a t5 ho bulbs would be amazing ,u can add some leds for nite time to make things pop , but your best growth will be with 
the t5....


----------

